# help!



## chico suavee (Dec 17, 2010)

wat can i do to speedup the growth of my midas cichlid fry any help apprieciated


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Give them something high in protein and keep the water clean!


----------



## chico suavee (Dec 17, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> Give them something high in protein and keep the water clean!


the water is nice and clean ive been feedin them dry krill is that high enough protien


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Vary the diet more, keep them warm, and change 1/4 the water every other day.


----------



## chico suavee (Dec 17, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Vary the diet more, keep them warm, and change 1/4 the water every other day.


 since there omnivores would a plant based food be good


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Including both is best for their health. So include something plant based as well as a lot of protein.


----------



## chico suavee (Dec 17, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> Including both is best for their health. So include something plant based as well as a lot of protein.


thanks for the info also do u have ne suggestions on plants to put in the tank with the mida fry


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Some fine leafed plant. The aesthetics are up to you, but I'd try java moss. As they get larger, something tall would look cool... Try some form of anubias.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

PLECOCAINE..

formulated for good health and rapid growth of young fish and for the priming of females prior to spawning..

a varied diet consisting of quality foods and plenty of water changes..with temps around 80 degrees or so..
flakes like spirulina..earthworm...plankton/krill/spirulina....veggie


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You and your plecocaine...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i think a mixter of frozen emerald entray and bloodworms would also be good. with a high quality cichlid flake. i have also heard good things about lohachatas plecocaine.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What does plecocaine even look like? Is it a flake? A powder? A frozen block?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

idk what it looks like


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Who makes it? Lohachata? How much does it cost?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

im pretty sure he is the one who made it but i have no idea how much it costs i think he used to have a link to a site. but also on the main page of fish forums i think there is a link to his stuff


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh its under FF venders section a little down the page its called neptune aquatics.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh! bajsfbjlwbfjkwf,sdC,


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Plecocaine is available in 4 sizes.........price is $5.00 per pound plus shipping...

#01.....medium powder for larger fry such as large cichlids and livebearers
#02....a granule about the size of ground coffee or a little bit smaller..
#03....small pellet for fish 3-5 inches..
#04....a mediun sized pellet for fish over 5 inches..

there is no single food that if perfect for an every day diet...it is always important to make sure that your fish are fed a variety of quality foods that include proteins and vegetable matter..


----------

